
Is Contact Tracing Working in the U.S.? - ColinWright
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/08/contact-tracing-hr-6666-working-us/615637/
======
ColinWright
Betteridge's law of headlines says "No".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

